# Dave Koesel (SuperDave) moving on to 3T



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy for you SuperDave. Will definitely miss having you on here to answer questions about Felt bikes. Wish you the best of luck. 


Dave Koesel to head up new 3T operation in United States | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

3T is the biggest pile of ****. They are the worst company. They literally refused to sell me three orders that I placed on their website. Their employees or customer service or whatever it is is a joke. I actually got a response from them... it was "Do you really want to buy these items." No.... I just place orders with you for a joke... So of course I told them yes, asked them to either fix their website or send me an invoice so I could pay them... They did neither. They just ignored me.

Don't even get me started on their warranty... um "warranty" they have going on for their products. Couple this absolute disregard for their customers with a history of failing products and probably more counterfeits than real stuff and you have... A trash company. Our shop dumped the brand and would NEVER carry anything by them again. Their reputation around these parts is on par with junk China goods, well it's the same as the junk China goods.


Well there Dave, I hope you can weave some magic or something because you just joined a losing team.


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

I have nothing to say either for or against 3T, but I would like to thank Superdave for all his contributions here. I have got a lot out of it, mostly from his replies to others' questions. Your unfailing politeness and helpfulness will be much missed. Good luck.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> 3T is the biggest pile of ****. They are the worst company. They literally refused to sell me three orders that I placed on their website. Their employees or customer service or whatever it is is a joke. I actually got a response from them... it was "Do you really want to buy these items." No.... I just place orders with you for a joke... So of course I told them yes, asked them to either fix their website or send me an invoice so I could pay them... They did neither. They just ignored me.
> 
> Don't even get me started on their warranty... um "warranty" they have going on for their products. Couple this absolute disregard for their customers with a history of failing products and probably more counterfeits than real stuff and you have... A trash company. Our shop dumped the brand and would NEVER carry anything by them again. Their reputation around these parts is on par with junk China goods, well it's the same as the junk China goods.
> 
> ...


This isn't the place for your rant.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Superdave has been a great help to me and will be missed at Felt I am sure. But 3T has been some good stuff and hope he does well there.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Congrats Dave! I wondered how the move to Monster Media was going to work with Felt and now I know!


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the move, Dave. You will be missed here.
Dennis


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Big loss for Felt. No one promoted their brand better than Dave. He takes to skills to 3T and they are bound to be better. Best of luck


----------

